# Liquid soap separating



## soapgirltami (Sep 16, 2014)

My liquid soap has almost a frothy beer like head on it after diluting. Is there anything I can do to get it to emulsify? I divided the past into three equal parts, the other two parts diluted beautifully. But this one I attempted to thicken using borax. No neutralizing was needed in that the recipe I followed had a 2% superfatting and tested at 8.9 ph. Thanks guys!
Tami



Tami


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 16, 2014)

Which LS method are you using? Failor's method or the glycerin method? I  use the glycerin method myself, and my dilutions _always_ get a frothy heads on them, but they normally dissipate after applying some heat and then letting it cool down and sit for a time. If I notice that the foamy head isn't dissipating after awhile (i.e. a few hours or so after heating and cooling down), I check to see if there is a hard blob of paste underneath. If there is, then I just add more water to it, little by little, and let it sit for awhile after each addition to see whether or not it was enough to dissolve the blob.

 IrishLass


----------



## soapgirltami (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi there IrishLass, 
Well I figured my problem out. My friend had borrowed my ph gun so I was using Phenolphthalein. Results were slightly off, leaving me with quite a bit of saponified oils causing far too low ph. Which I remedied with a potassium solution to put my ph at 8.9, and I'm good with that. Thanks for your help, the thought of losing all that soap was driving me crazy


Tami


----------



## Susie (Sep 16, 2014)

Nevermind


----------



## soapgirltami (Sep 16, 2014)

Susie,
Haha, that's ok, I can totally relate. Yep, I over neutralized causing the ph to drop to low, hence, the separation. But all is well now.
Tami


Tami


----------



## Susie (Sep 16, 2014)

Glad it turned out for you!


----------

